# Super Tender Sous Vide CSRs (Finished on the Grill)



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2017)

*Super Tender Sous Vide CSRs *(Finished on the Grill)

*I can’t believe how Tender & Juicy these Country Style Ribs got doing them this way!!!*

I’ve done CSRs in the Crock-pot, in the Smoker, on the Grill, and from Smoker to Grill, but I never had any this Tender & Juicy!!

*All I did was the following:*
Rinse & Dry 7 pieces of Country Style Ribs, coat one side with Pork Rub, put in two Vacuum Bags & double seal the end.
Then put in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 146° for 7 hours.
Then I pulled them out, removed from the bags, patted dry with Paper Towels, and coated one side with Mrs Bear’s BBQ Sauce.
Then out to the hot Weber Q, put them on the Grill, and Sauce them & Flip them a few times.
After they get Bubbly & Grill Marked, plate them, Kill the Grill, and Bring the CSRs in the house.
Plate them, add the sides (Sugar Snap Peas & Taters Au Gratin), and Chow Down.

I still can’t get over how Tender & Moist these things were!!!
This Sous Vide Supreme really earns it’s keep!!

Thanks For Stopping By!!


Bear



Patting Dry 7 pieces of Country Style Ribs (Boneless):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1267.jpg.html




Coated with Pork Rub, and ready for bagging:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1268.jpg.html




Into the Sous Vide Supreme, and under a Big Spoon, at 146°:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1269.jpg.html




After 7 hours in the 146° Bath, Dried off & some BBQ sauce added before Grilling:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1270.jpg.html




Brushing Sauce & flipping a few times on my Weber Q:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1272.jpg.html




Super Tender & Moist CSRs Removed from the Grill:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1273.jpg.html




Bear’s first helping of CSRs, Taters Au Gratin, and Sugar Snap Peas:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1274.jpg.html




*Next Night* I sliced some more CSRs into 1/4” slices, and circled the perimeter of the plate with them.
I find that’s the best way to get them all heated evenly without any getting overcooked in a Nuk-U-Later.
Only took about 40 seconds:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1275.jpg.html




Throw some Leftover Taters Au Gratin in the middle & I’m off to the races!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009013/IMG_1276.jpg.html


*That’s All Folks!*


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2017)

S V King strikes again.  They sure look good, moist and tender. Nice job Bear








Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2017)

gary s said:


> S V King strikes again.  They sure look good, moist and tender. Nice job Bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

CSRs have always been my nemesis, but this SV has eliminated that problem entirely!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## ddrian (Jun 26, 2017)

Bear,

Amazing! Those ribs look Delicious.  POINTS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The sous Vide has became way of life around here.! 

the BEST burger I have ever had was sous vide!

We have them once a week now from my Ground Brisket and Chuck Ground beef.

Tonight we are having sirloin Tenderloin steaks that are better than Fillet!

My wife is a HARD GRADER .

When she says a 9.5 its a 12 in the real world out of 10~ LOL!!!

Anyway , My next brisket will be smoked unto the stall, Sous vide 72 hours at 140.

Ill dry it then and broil it close to the broiler for a few Min to crisp up the crust.

IT should be awesome if its like the pastrami I did that way!!

I usally do the Texas Crutch with foil at the stall and in the oven until 203 or like butta.  

Keep um come in.

DDR


----------



## griz400 (Jun 26, 2017)

Real nice job ,,, points


----------



## b-one (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks great Bear!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2017)

They look fantastic Bear!

Your really putting that SV to work!!

Point!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 27, 2017)

Another great meal by the Bear. Looks great although I'm still not sold on this new toy I guess being old and don't want to change my ways might have something to do with. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











For another great looking meal.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2017)

ddrian said:


> Bear,
> 
> Amazing! Those ribs look Delicious.  POINTS
> 
> ...


Thank You DDR !!

You've really been working it !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> They look fantastic Bear!
> 
> Your really putting that SV to work!!
> 
> ...


Thank You !!

Now I gotta Smoke something---I'm probably boring some guys.

And Thanks for the Points, Al.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Another great meal by the Bear. Looks great although I'm still not sold on this new toy I guess being old and don't want to change my ways might have something to do with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Real nice job ,,, points


Thank You Griz!!

And for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great Bear!


Thank You!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 9, 2017)

Tasty lookin CSR cook Bear.  I'm really liking the SV option used with the grill at the end.  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin CSR cook Bear. I'm really liking the SV option used with the grill at the end.


Thank You Justin!!

I'm really glad these were Great, because I tried everything else!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

